# Blood test for nicotine



## nc_coder (May 23, 2011)

A patient needed a blood test to prove she is a non-smoker for insurance purposes.  I have found a CPT, but am not quite sure if an ICD9.  We used screening for other conditions (V82.89).  Is there something more specific that anyone knows?


----------

